# Horse escaping???



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

Set up a hidden camera and report back. Smart horse.


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

frlsgirl said:


> Set up a hidden camera and report back. Smart horse.


We have a trail camera for deer hunting, so I may just have to do that. :lol:


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

What type of fence do you have?

I had one crafty guy who would put his head under the middle wire, then step over the bottom wire and walk through. There was "just" enough give for him to do this.


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

Red Gate Farm said:


> What type of fence do you have?
> 
> I had one crafty guy who would put his head under the middle wire, then step over the bottom wire and walk through. There was "just" enough give for him to do this.


We have a mixture. A tiny spot with barbed wire, but most of it is the square metal link horse/cattle fencing. I'm not sure of the actual name of it. :lol: Then we have a lower pasture with electric that we had opened and the electric wasn't on so we thought that maybe she was getting out through that, so we shut the gate to that pasture and she's still getting out. :shock:


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Are your gates chained or otherwise secured by something horse proof?


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Too bad you don't have some snow! You could track her. I hope you figure it out. 

A polo guy I sometimes work for has a TB gelding who is great at unlatching gates. Last time I house sat for the gentleman I installed "horse lip proof" chains and snaps hidden under PVC elbows that I cut had lengthwise on all his many gates. 

He thought it was funny. The horse was quite frustrated.


----------



## Cincinnati (Jun 21, 2013)

Love to hear the outcome of what you find


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Welcome to the world of the ultra intelligent horse! My Saddlebred/Arab X mare is incredible. She walks up to field fencing and just puts a hoof on it and SMOOSH it's down far enough for her to eat the grass on the other side. She can jump a house and will if she can't smoosh the fence down. The neighbors cows took down our common fence enough that she just walked through the wires, pushed one down and ducked under the top, to join them in their pasture. She steals fencing tools when we're out fencing, which thanks to HER is OFTEN, and tries to "help". When we built our barn she stole the hammer when we were nailing on the decorative trim and tried to help hammer the boards in place. 

The only solution to her escaping that works for us is, a powerful fence energizer and the electric braid, strung about 2 feet inside the field fence to keep her AWAY from it. So far she hasn't decided to just extend the width of her jump and gone over it. Eventually, I can see where she would, so we're already trying to plan more secure fencing. 

Out of 10 horses, this mare is the smartest, most opinionated, destructive without meaning to be, adventurous, fun, horse we've got. Whenever something is down or broken we go looking for Patti.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

My mare found out she could scramble under the fence. She did this half a dozen times yet everything was up. It was when I walked the fence I discovered unusual marks in the ground going under the fence on both sides. I ran another wire down there and that ended that.


----------



## equine24 (Aug 7, 2013)

My large pony has cost me a lot of money in the past between having change the fence or what the police charge in tickets because she would get out and just start a whole lot of trouble. But I loved her she was a good pony ride pony. Anyway, back before the days of everyone having a video recorder on their phone my pony was going through a break out phase. So my neighbor was home from work one day and noticed she finished her morning hay and she started to look suspicious. He grabbed his camcorder and found how she was getting out. I had my old horse already and he NEVER broke out, unless there was an open gate LOL. So the pony (Pudding) would lay down next to the fence, roll on her back and make sure her hooves were close to her body and roll right under the bottom rail. The just stand up on the other side. I just had a regular fence with electric strung along the top because she used pull the rails down, but I have never seen a horse do that before. So yes I had to put a third rail on the bottom for her. But she found other ways along to break out.


----------



## twolucid (Jan 14, 2014)

Have you found out how she is getting out yet?  The other day one of the geldings at the barn I work at got a running start and slid in the snow right through his metal 4 foot gate, taking down the fence posts with him. He was found wondering around the manure pile, the trailers, and of course talking to the ladies. Without a scratch mind you. The horses kick out the electric at least once a month because it is on so lightly that they like to play with it. Love fence issues lol.


----------



## PhoenixBlaise (Jan 16, 2014)

A close friend of mine has an arab gelding who could moonlight as a cat burglar. He can open clips and pull slide locks. If someone forgets to close the top of his stall, he lets himself out, lets all of the other horses out of their stalls and then closes himself back in his stall and locks it up again. So he ends up looking like the inoccent party. We have videotaped him doing it. I should ask her for the video and post it for laughs. 
He now has special screw down clips on his stall and all of his gates.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Saddlebag said:


> My mare found out she could scramble under the fence. She did this half a dozen times yet everything was up. It was when I walked the fence I discovered unusual marks in the ground going under the fence on both sides. I ran another wire down there and that ended that.


The farm where I bought T had a gelding that always escaped whatever paddock he was put in. One day I was riding T in the arena and this gelding was in the paddock next to the arena. I saw him "crawl" under the board fencing (paddock fencing had two boards, but the bottom wasn't too low) and out he was. If I hadn't seen it with my own eyes, I wouldn't have believed it possible. Oh, and he was a 16.2 big , broad quarter horse.

I second putting up trail cams. Would love to know how she's doing it.


----------



## Herosbud (Dec 14, 2013)

Equine 24, That's a new one on me. Leave it to a pony.


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

We figured it out!!! Thanks to the snow. LOL! We tracked her walking over to a certain spot in the fence and then hoof prints on the other side, so we are assuming she jumped it since the prints stop on one side and start on the other. So we ran another strip of electric around the top and she hasn't gotten out since. Thanks for all the advice and clever horse stories.:lol:


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Yay for snow! Good job!


----------



## CowgirlLove (Feb 1, 2014)

My horses also seem to be escape artist... lol


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

I just saw a vid on Facebook where a horse unhooked 3 wires of electric fence at the post. Each wire had a handle and the horse grabbed it with its mouth to undo the wire.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Just saw a vid where the horse could open EVERY barn door and gate. He would let the horses he liked out too XD.


----------

